# Humidor organization issues



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I've had my Thompson 40ct humi for almost a week. On one side, I have robustos sitting parallel to the front. I can put 10 robustos, and stack them 4 high. Then comes the divider, and larger sticks sitting parallel to the edge of the humi. I can put an additional 5 churchills and stack them 4 high.

I've decided to organize my robustos in a very meticulous manner. 2 of brand A, 2 of brand B, and so on to E. Worked great at first, but then I started hitting some problems. Stick A is a once a weekend smoke, whereas stick D is an almost daily smoke. We go from something like this:

AABBCCDDEE
AABBCCDDEE
AABBCCDDEE
AABBCCDDEE

To something like this

AABB_C__E
AABBCCDDEE
AABBCCDDEE
AABBCCDDEE

If I take another D out, I will mess up the third row, and if I keep smoking Ds so fast, I will mess up the entire organizational scheme. One option would be to replenish the smoked sticks as I smoke them, but then I will have rested sticks on the bottom, and I will be smoking mostly fresh out of the cello sticks. Taking all the sticks out to put the new sticks at the bottom is also impractical.

How would you go about this issue, making sure you still have access to all the types of sticks? (Any suggestion is welcome, be it new humi, bigger humi, more humis, or just a smarter placement of the sticks).


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

It sounds like you need a bigger humidor. If finances and room allow you could build a winedor. You would then have multiple shelves/drawers to oganize with.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of cigar tetras. Wait til you have a 7 drawer wineador, or two. :scared:


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I was afraid "bigger" would be the answer. The problem is, in the $100 - $160 range there are way too many options.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I was afraid "bigger" would be the answer. The problem is, in the $100 - $160 range there are way too many options.


LMAO!

That there is my friend.

I spent countless hours pouring over the different humis available and usually across multiple sites. One Suggestion I would make is to hit up Kayla @CheapHumidors here. As a SOTL she will be able to point you in the right direction of what it is you are looking for. She wont pull your leg on advertised quantities VS actual and knows which are good and which are not.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the shout out Rob! Alex, if you are an organizational freak on a budget I would go with the Charleston 7 Drawer Humidor Cheap Humidors Charleston 150 Count 7 Drawer Cigar Humidor 
Or the Baccus Cheap Humidors Baccus 200 Count Black and Burl Cigar Humidor

They both give you a lot of compartments for organization. You can use our "Pay What You Want" option and get the price down to your budget area. We usually accept up to a 15% discount. Feel free to pm me any questions!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I've spotted that one online before and it really caught my eye. It looks great to me, but the side doors remind me of my wife's jewelry box, is the only thing. TCB


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i used to have that problem. then i stopped stressing about keeping a small humidor organized.

now i need to play tetris with plastic containers, and cigar boxes, rather than with individual cigars.


J.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions Kayla. The Baccus's side compartments are a turn-off, but the Charleston 7 drawer is definitely an interesting proposal. I've also been thinking a lot about the Salvador 250 Count Brazilian Rosewood Cigar Humidor (I know, almost constantly backordered). I think I could stay organized with either of the above. In terms of build quality, how would you rate them?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

mrnuke said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Kayla. The Baccus's side compartments are a turn-off, but the Charleston 7 drawer is definitely an interesting proposal. I've also been thinking a lot about the Salvador 250 Count Brazilian Rosewood Cigar Humidor (I know, almost constantly backordered). I think I could stay organized with either of the above. In terms of build quality, how would you rate them?


Well the 3 listed all come from the same manufacturer so the quality is going to be the same. The Salvador (which should be back in stock by early next week) is a wildly popular unit. But keep in mind you have to stack the sticks if you want to max out the capacity on it.

Strictly looking at organization, the Charleston has 7 drawers, each drawer has 1 divider in it so you end up with 14 separate compartments for your sticks. The Salvador has the two trays up top, each with one divider so that gives you four compartments up top and then the lower level has one divider giving you two sections down below for a total of 6 separate sections. (I really hope that makes sense).


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

With the Salvador, I have 4 compartments on top. I can use two for storing robustos, and the other two for miscellaneous. I can imagine putting two types of robustos in each compartment without messing up my organizational scheme, so I have 4 robusto types on the top + the misc. Then I can use the bottom for resting bundles, and cigars I smoke on special occasions. Worst comes to it, I could get a couple more dividers for the bottom. I don't mind stacking.

Now the Charleston would allow me to mount my Accurite hygro, and read min/max values without opening the humidor. I know where I would keep the Salvador, but am not sure where I could keep the Charleston. It's a tough call. I'll need a few weeks to save enough cash for a unit, so I should have time to decide.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

With the Salvador, I have 4 compartments on top. I can use two for storing robustos, and the other two for miscellaneous. I can imagine putting two types of robustos in each compartment without messing up my organizational scheme, so I have 4 robusto types on the top + the misc. Then I can use the bottom for resting bundles, and cigars I smoke on special occasions. Worst comes to it, I could get a couple more dividers for the bottom. I don't mind stacking.

Now the Charleston would allow me to mount my Accurite hygro, and read min/max values without opening the humidor. I know where I would keep the Salvador, but am not sure where I could keep the Charleston. It's a tough call. I'll need a few weeks to save enough cash for a unit, so I should have time to decide.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Tough choices, I know!


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, I'll never be that organized. 

Sounds like you could also go the route of buying a big humidor for your daily smokes (you would have room for keeping your "rested" and "resting" cigars organized) and keep you smaller stash of special cigars in your current humidor.


----------

